# nemáte/nemáš zač, není zač, za málo



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I have some begginers´ (at least I believe they are) doubts about Czech.

xxx

And as for *nemáte/nemáš zač, není zač, za málo *- is there any difference of formality, or each of them is more appropriated for certain ocasion?

Děkuji pěkně za pomoc

Na shledanou.:


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

xxx

As for "nemáte/nemáš zač, není zač, za málo", I don't see much difference among them. I'd say that "není zač" is most frequent though.


----------



## onyd

A: Thanks
B: You´re welcome / Anytime / Don´t mention it / My plessure

A: Děkuji / Díky / Dík / Díkec...
B: 1- /// Není za co = Není zač - formal
    2- //  Nemáte za co - formal
    3- /   Nemáš za co - less formal 
    4- /   Nemáš zač - less formal - OK but rarely used (it sounds less natural than the previous one)
    5- /// Za málo - formal
    6- /// Rádo se stalo - formal
    7- /// Bylo mi potěšením - maybe too formal these days 

/    = when you reply one person who you know very well - less formal
//   = when you reply one person who you don´t know well or when you reply more ppl - formal
///  = it doesn´t matter - you can use this with anyone (one or more ppl too) and it always sounds OK

It depends on the situation and the people or the person. If you want some examples or if you still have a hard time udnerstanding feel fre to ask.


----------



## slavic_one

Noone mentioned 'no za nic', what about that?


----------



## Kyslík

I know just "za nic", it's informal.
PS: "Nemáš zač" sounds quite ok to me... Actually, I use it more than "Není zač".


----------



## slavic_one

Actualy 'no za nic' is 'za nic', sorry for that 'no' you Czech speaker know what's that no need for explaining Ok thanks


----------

